# Website Template - Upload Your Design



## burtco (Feb 24, 2006)

I am looking for a website template that allows customers to upload their design, pick their garment, color, and quantity- and place the order. I will be printing all shirts in house. Eventually I want to tie this in to a merchant account so I can do online orders etc..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out these recommendations: online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

